# Sample Shots of the New AML Bethgons



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Took a shot or two of the new AML Bethgons they had at the ECLSTS hidden on the back table. Looks like they are also offering some more new goodies soon, including PS2 4750 3 Bay grain hoppers. Talking to Fred, he said May/June release on these and to get your preorders in now for them! Talked to Robby over at RLD and I have this feeling I'll be pre-ordering one here soon! Go figure which one Im going to get!


Heres the pics:


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin my MAN, your alright. 
coal loads look good also.


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah...AMLs gonna make me poor Marty! 

But yeah the cars look great and they even have a rubber air hose on each end of the car as well so they did this one very well! IF Coal loads are included as well as the metal trucks that are on them already these cars are well worth the $100 cost that they will apparently be going for.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Yup Kevin they look sweet.

Heres a couple more shots of them.........http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/4/aft/119847/afv/topic/Default.aspx

What time did you guys get out of there last night. ?


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Pardon my ignorance, but what scale are they?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Burl on 27 Mar 2011 12:40 PM 
Pardon my ignorance, but what scale are they? 
1/29th


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin,
Do those roller bearing trucks have rotating caps?


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Nick, 

The cars shown all have truck mount couplers. Are there provisions for body mount Kadees - like for the 906s? 

-Ted


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Ted Doskaris on 28 Mar 2011 09:05 AM 
Nick, 

The cars shown all have truck mount couplers. Are there provisions for body mount Kadees - like for the 906s? 

-Ted 
Ted,

Yes they have Body mount pads for Kadees.

Looks like the same setup as there 40 ft box cars i own. 


I did'nt look close enough at the trucks to see if the bearing 

caps moved because i was in AWWWWWWWWWW at the rest

of the car ..........Sweet

I tried to see if Fred would let me Beta test them for him









Well i tried. HE HE HE


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking cars. Will they be coming with the coal loads? Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 28 Mar 2011 03:55 PM 
Nice looking cars. Will they be coming with the coal loads? Later RJD 
Yup you Betcha...........


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick, 
Expected dates? I broke down and placed a pre-order from RLD yesterday. Based on this thread. 

Chas


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By wchasr on 29 Mar 2011 08:04 AM 
Nick, 
Expected dates? I broke down and placed a pre-order from RLD yesterday. Based on this thread. 

Chas 

Chas from what i was told at the show, any time now.

It's a good thing you got your order in now.

Fred told me they were close to being sold out.

I had to run over to Robbie at RLD and get my

order in as well. It's a neat car and more modern

Should look great behind Modern locos......









Also i didn't know there were making them in 10

Different Road names. Very cool car............... 


Guess which ones I ordered.........................


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Poor at the moment here so i doubt ill be ordering anytime soon....but i want CR so hopefully they will have some still!


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I got a quick look at these at the East Coast show. Best looking coal loads I have ever seen. Very nice cars.


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

*The real problem with these beauties is* that coal trains are real long... They better way up production on em'. I'm just glad that I dont darg coal on my layout. I'd go broke buying them ! ..... Ya' gotta' have at least 80 coal cars.

They are real nice ! I'm loveing that ConRail one.

Now back to the protest for clean air[/b] downtown...


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

At least 80 - 100 cars, and at least 6 modern diesels to pull/push 'em, too! That'd be an impressive site to be sure, but I'm glad the EBT's longest coal drags were 22 cars.  (Of course, comparing the price of an EBT mikado to an Aristo or USA diesel kinda equalizes things a bit...) 

Later, 

K


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well these should really look good in my coal train consist I have all ready. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

CSX coal load looks currect. Probably HO scale. no wait, HO Gauge ...
But at the show its 1:20th scale coal. And NO Texas chunks are not like that.... 

This is JULY, are they here yet????


----------



## Adam Anderson (Apr 21, 2011)

Well, Welcome back Mr C. After your melt down on your thread that got locked yesterday. 
We thought we had lost you







Its great to see you felling better and posting again.
As a member of the Shadow G Force, We welcome you as a Sr Member back to the fold.









Adam.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I heard that they are shipping the bethgons with the new Aristo GG-1 and the USAT auto carriers... all on the same boat! 

Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OH, the auto rakes, I just can't wait. Thanks Greg, now I'm bummed out again, it will be years before they get here... 
They will look sooo COOOOL.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Better hope the pirates don't sieze the ship. 

After Lewis pays the ransom, the price to play will have to go up.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Charlie Ro said spring for the Auto Carriers... now those really looked cool! 




























Greg


----------



## Adam Anderson (Apr 21, 2011)

Sweet..............

Adam


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

The only thing those coal cars need now is a rotary coupler! Then we could have some 'real' coal trains that dumped. Those racks look pretty darn good too. Does the auto carrier come off? If it did it would be easy to back date to the early auto racks, or even a 90' flat car. I better get a rag, the puddle on the floor is getting bigger... 
Craig


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

He also said to stop bringing the sample to shows because it will be awhile!!!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well according to Fred they should be here this month along with the rest of the new grain hoppers. Later RJD


----------

